# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  Одежда для успешных мужчин

## Irina

*В современном мире, как известно, встречают по одежке. Благоприятный внешний облик и вкус в одежде являются немаловажной частью того, как мы включаемся в деловую обстановку и влияем на настроение и чувства окружающих.*

Предпринимательская деятельность предъявляет особые требования к одежде. Внешний облик ее участников — это первый шаг к успеху, поскольку для потенциального партнера или клиента костюм бизнесмена служит своеобразным кодом, свидетельствующим о степени его солидности и надежности, его положении на иерархической лестнице.

Мне часто приходиться видеть энергичных молодых людей, одетых в потрепанные джинсы и майки, куртки спортивного стиля, которые предлагают определенные товары и услуги в офисах клиентов. Должен сказать, что они производят не лучшее впечатление. Такой подход к стилю в одежде уместен лишь в случае, когда клиент предпочитает точно такой же стиль. Во всех других случаях, убежден, необходим деловой костюм. И только.

Иерархия в одежде выглядит следующим образом:

Высшее руководство

* Темный костюм в мелкую полоску белая рубашка

* Темный костюм в мелкую полоску, цветная рубашка

* Светлый костюм, светлая рубашка

* Клетчатый костюм, белая или цветная рубашка

* Темные брюки, куртка спортивного типа

* Светлые брюки, куртка спортивного типа

Нижнее звено

* Произвольно

Ниже я рассмотрю, какие требования предъявляются к деловой одежде для мужчин.

*Костюм*

Наибольшей популярностью у деловых людей пользуется костюм. В нем можно появляться в любое время дня и в любом обществе. В рабочее время принято носить не слишком светлые костюмы. Тона костюмов в летнее время светлее, чем в зимнее. Темно-синий или темно-серый костюм — наиболее распространенный тип костюма на каждый день. Кстати, везде в мире принято делить одежду на ту, которую носят до пяти и после пяти вечера. И появление на вечернем собрании в откровенно дневной униформе — нонсенс. У нас такой порядок еще не привился. Однако есть так называемая официально-деловая одежда, в которой можно прийти не только в офис, но и на прием, если он состоится потом, или на серьезные переговоры. И требования к ней значительно строже. Это классический костюм, не комбинированный, одного цвета. Особенно модны темно-синий, темно-вишневый, темно-сливовый тона. Ткань не обязательно однотонная, возможны мелкая клетка или полоска.

Лучше всего приобрести себе костюм на каждый день из материала неброского цвета в мелкую клетку или полоску, а также другой костюм, более строгий, из материала темно-синего или темно-серого цвета. Если эти два костюма умело подобрать по цвету, то в некоторых случаях их можно использовать, комбинируя один с другим. Эти два костюма могут хорошо дополнить несколько пиджаков и брюк, на каждый день.

Кстати, специально отмечу, что модельерами разработаны цветовые сочетания всех основных элементов мужской одежды:
*
Костюм - Серый,* Сорочка - белая, голубая, розовая, цвета слоновой кости, Галстук - Любого цвета, Ботинки – Черные, Носки - В тон галстуку
*
Костюм - темно-серый*, Сорочка - Белая,светло-розовая, цвета слоновой кости, Галстук - Красно-черный, Ботинки – Черные, Носки - Черные

*Костюм - Темно-голубой*, Сорочка - Белая, цвета слоновой кости, Галстук - Серо-красно-бордовый, Ботинки – Черные, темно-коричневые, Носки - Серые, бордо
*
Костюм - Темно-синий,* Сорочка - Белая, Галстук - Бело-красно-голубой, Ботинки – Черные, Носки - Темно-голубые, темно-бордовые

*Костюм - Темно-зеленый*, Сорочка - Слоновой кости, Галстук - Красно-зелено-коричневый, Ботинки – Коричневые, Носки - Коричневые

*Костюм - Песочный*, Сорочка - Светло-голубой, Галстук - Темно-голубой, Ботинки – Светло-коричневые, Носки - Светло-голубые

*Костюм - Светло-коричневый*, Сорочка - Белая, розовая, табачная, Галстук - Зеленый, бордовый, красно-черный, Ботинки – Кофейные, , красно-коричневые Носки - Бордо
*
Костюм - Темно-коричневый,* Сорочка - Белая, бежевая, светло-розовая, Галстук - Зелено-коричневый, красно-черный, Ботинки – Коричневые, Носки - Кофейные, бордо
*
Костюм - Черный,* Сорочка - Белая, Галстук - Серебристо-серый, красно-черный, Ботинки – Черные, Носки - Дымчатые, черные, темно-фиолетовые

Пользуясь данными таблицы, нужно учитывать, что любой цвет и его сочетания хороши применительно к конкретной внешности. Так, черный цвет рекомендуется, как правило, для торжественных случаев. Он особенно идет светловолосым со свежей кожей.

*Сорочка*

Для того чтобы смотреться эффектно и свежо, необходимо иметь не менее дюжины различных сорочек. Сорочка всегда должна быть светлее костюма. Пестрые и клетчатые обычно носятся без галстука. Особо отмечу, что сорочки с пуговицами на воротничке относятся к спортивному стилю, поэтому не стоит их надевать на деловую встречу.

Не стоит также носить сорочки с короткими рукавами, поскольку манжеты должны быть видны из-под рукавов пиджака примерно на два сантиметра (кроме того, короткие рукава сорочки свидетельствуют о низком социальном статусе ее владельца).

*Галстук*

Выбор галстука зависит от цвета и рисунка ткани костюма, а также его фасона. К строгому деловому костюму подходят галстуки из натурального и искусственного шелка. Галстук подбирают так, чтобы он был одного тона с костюмом, но светлее его или темнее, в результате чего цвет галстука и костюма будут дополнять друг друга, либо костюм и галстук должны быть контрастных тонов. Но этот контраст должен быть единственным в вашем туалете.

*Обувь*

Для строгих костюмов следует надевать полуботинки или ботинки темно-коричневого или черного цветов. Причем универсальный цвет ботинок — черный. Их можно надеть к костюму любого цвета. Ботинки на толстой подошве, грубые спортивные ботинки и сандалеты подходят только к спортивной одежде. Лакированные ботинки надеваются только к смокингу.

При подборе цвета носков необходимо руководствоваться следующим универсальным правилом: их цвет должен совпадать с цветом обуви или служить переходом между цветовой гаммой брюк и ботинок.

*Аксессуары
*
Ремень необходимо подбирать того же цвета, что и обувь. Он должен быть из достаточно дорогой кожи, без вычурных элементов и надписей.

У каждого предпринимателя при себе должны быть ручка и карандаш, причем желательно, чтобы ручка была с надежным золотым или позолоченным пером. Никогда не пишите дешевыми ручками и огрызками карандаша: эта деталь может навсегда испортить вашу репутацию.

Кроме того, необходимо обзавестись дорогим портфелем или дипломатом, в которых вы будете носить свои бумаги. Отдельно хочу сказать о барсетках: деловые люди их не носят. Да и что вы будете в них носить? Мобильный телефон закрепляется на поясе или ложится во внутренний карман пиджака; бумажник — в карман; ключи — в специальный чехол, затем в карман брюк.

----------

